# Well, thats the diesel frozen.



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Just about the last bloody straw with this weather.

First my detailing products all freeze
Then my NEAT screenwash freezes
Yesterday morning at a lovely -22 The diesel is frozen, car inoperable 
:wall:

Cant wait till I move to Cairns:thumb:


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Where the heck are you based?

It's only -4 here in the midlands, I feel we've got it mild...

What i'd give to actually have that though, Have something to do rather than just scraping the ice off and carrying on as normal...


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Scotland, I havent seen a thaw in about a month. Starting to wonder if we might get a perma-frost thru summer. lol


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Not as cold up here its a toasty and warm -10. : )

My windows were all froze up so I went and did the usual, get some lukewarm water in the watering can pour it all over the car.. job done. Go into the garage to leave the can back come out and WTF the water I just put on has froze already! Haha! In the space of about 1-2 minutes.


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

here, in holland, near amsterdam, its quite warm..
-6 C

but.. the roads are terrible!

because we ran out of salt / pekel..


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

And theres me saying last night that I had not heard of any diesel freezing. I thought they must have some additive in it to stop it freezing these days.

Guess not


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-11 here this morning


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

well I guess that answers my "what temperature does Diesel gel/freeze" post from last night then, not good.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

a15cro said:


> And theres me saying last night that I had not heard of any diesel freezing. I thought they must have some additive in it to stop it freezing these days.
> 
> Guess not


It does have an additive in winter, but that additive means it wont freeze till -19 i believe. because "It will never get that cold in the UK".

Obviously in places like Russia they have further, or different additives to keep it good to -60 but not here.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Frozen diesel.

Now when that thaws, do you think it will seperate in some way or just be usable straight away?


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

When my dad was a fitter many years ago I remember him having to go out to stranded trucks with frozen diesel, they used to make a small fire underneath the tanks to thaw them out and get them moving again.

Thats how I ended up talking about it last night, it was a worse winter than this.

Im sick of it now, its not fun.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Frozen diesel.
> 
> Now when that thaws, do you think it will seperate in some way or just be usable straight away?


apparently you can end up with water in the fuel filter which would need emptying out


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh dear.

One for the OP to think about before pulling water/diesel through then.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

This is why in cold countries, people leave the cars running overnight, To prevent the freezing.

Only you can't do that in this country, as some little oik would steal it


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I just hope our house sells so i can get my double garage


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Igloo said:


> This is why in cold countries, people leave the cars running overnight, To prevent the freezing.
> 
> Only you can't do that in this country, as some little oik would steal it


And its illegal:wall:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

beany_bot said:


> Just about the last bloody straw with this weather.
> 
> First my detailing products all freeze
> Then my NEAT screenwash freezes
> ...


cairns in Oz, I have spent many a drunken night in O'Briens and the Woolpack, both dives though ..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

qstix said:


> cairns in Oz, I have spent many a drunken night in O'Briens and the Woolpack, *both dives though* ..


Usually the best boozers are dives - More atmosphere than these new swanky places


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Taxi drivers used to put some petrol in their cars in the winter to stop them freezing.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

*runs out to check the car*

Oh bugger :wall:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I sympathise. Was -25 here last night and its warmed up to a balmy -16 now! Fed up of it!!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

beany_bot said:


> And its illegal:wall:


Only if on the public highway, had a discussion with a traffic copper about this just before xmas...


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Only if on the public highway, had a discussion with a traffic copper about this just before xmas...


thats one law, you can now get done by a different "green" law. no matter where it is.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Not too bad where I live near(ish) to the coast in Lincolnshire. It's around 0 to -2. Snow is pretty bad though and the roads are grim away from the main roads. Yes diesel used to freeze up all the time in cold snaps. Feel sorry for you guys in Scotland at the moment. If there's one consolation its a great place to be at other times.:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

beany_bot said:


> thats one law, you can now get done by a different "green" law. no matter where it is.


That is enforced by your local authority, they are struggling to to get salt on the roads whats the chances of them being out on the roads looking out for this ? ?


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

p3asa said:


> Taxi drivers used to put some petrol in their cars in the winter to stop them freezing.


yup was gonna say that too, not just taxi drivers though, in denmark in the 70s it was the done thing to stop freezing.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

As Clarkson would say, 'blame it on global warming'


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

jesus..

it was -7 here last night, and its been along time since ive seen it that low


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It was -15 this morning when I got to work, had to stop and clean my windscreen a few times on the way cos the washers completely froze up


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

qstix said:


> cairns in Oz, I have spent many a drunken night in O'Briens and the Woolpack, both dives though ..


I dont remember O Brians, we went to the woolpack or woolshed whatever it was called. What a dump.

Cairns is a great place tho. Eating in Adelphia is a must! Best greek restaurant ever. Owned by the Peter Andre family.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

we've not been able to do any work since before christmas

2 mates - gardeners - no work, other mate does underfloor heating - can't work until its above freezing


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Just been out and now back in again, was -2º on the dash (not sure how accurate that is - I dropped it by 2º a while ago, but with the battery having been changed, can't be sure it's not reverted to default again) as I was setting out, and just noticed as I parked up, it was down to -5º - all in the space of 2 hours!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

David said:


> we've not been able to do any work since before christmas
> 
> 2 mates - gardeners - no work, other mate does underfloor heating - can't work until its above freezing


Talk about catch 22.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well the temps here have been hovering between -1 and 0, that's down in Surrey, just inside the M25. Not too bad really. 

Although frustratingly the snow is still here and doesn't look to be melting any time soon. 

Totally sympathise with those of you experiencing -10 or -20!! My hair would snap off if I got that cold!!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I know Wilmslow just south of Manchester has had two minus eighteens nights this week, so its not going to thaw too quick down there. One of customers just got back from holiday, all the pipes in his garage (attached to house and heated!) are frozen solid!!!

Day time temp here in Rochdale is -2/-3, nightime averaging -8 to -10. Got the car in the garage with a heater running 24/7 and its still only -1!


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

For anyone tempted to put petrol in their diesel to stop it gelling, don't. That trick worked back in the days of old fashioned diesels. Modern diesels require the lubricating qualities of the fuel to stop the injectors and other parts of the fuel system from siezing. The injectors and pumps now operate at such high speeds and pressures that lack of what is effectively oil will ruin them in a fairly short time.

If the diesel does gell then you will need to replace the fuel filters since these are normally permanently clogged up and won't work properly again.

The lowest temperature I have seen over the past few days was -15 but it has been -10 all day today and there is a fog which takes the cold right to the core. I am not looking forward to the cold wind and wind chill the forecasters are predicting.

No gelling problems for me yet with the car full of VPower Diesel.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

My old man used to work for a haulage company and ran their workshops. On real cold mornings he used to be laying under trucks' fuel tanks with a blow torch to defrost the diesel!! 

How I never became an orphan at an early age I'll never know!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

RedCloudMC said:


> My old man used to work for a haulage company and ran their workshops. On real cold mornings he used to be laying under trucks' fuel tanks with a blow torch to defrost the diesel!!
> 
> How I never became an orphan at an early age I'll never know!
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Becaue diesel wont ignite from a naked flame like petrol does. Diesel requires compression :thumb:

Took this yesterday morning when i got to work at about 8:30









I have never known it get this cold in the 32 years ive been about!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

It's -12 here at the moment. Already had one burst pipe and have a second one threatening to do the same. Kitchen floor ruined


----------



## slickoneuk (Sep 4, 2007)

twas -13 here in yeovil thismorning. Just a silly temp!! This is the saaaaf for goodness sake!!


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

Ben_W said:


> Becaue diesel wont ignite from a naked flame like petrol does. Diesel requires compression :thumb:


Have you ever threw diesel on a fire? I can assure you it *will* burn :thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

-11 here this morning
And the council has run out of salt!!
Roads are like the ice truckers!
When we had lorrys we would sometimes light a small parafinn heater under the sump overnight


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if diesel freezes, what about engine/gearbox oil??


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

im a bit worried about the second unused for 5 weeks car now!! im starting to think its all frozen!!


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

Igloo said:


> This is why in cold countries, people leave the cars running overnight, To prevent the freezing.
> 
> Only you can't do that in this country, as some little oik would steal it


curious how does this keep the diesel in the tank from freezing?


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

Aren't many fuel tanks plastic these days?

Wouldn't like to light a fire under one of them :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Finerdetails said:


> I know Wilmslow just south of Manchester has had two minus eighteens nights this week, so its not going to thaw too quick down there. One of customers just got back from holiday, all the pipes in his garage (attached to house and heated!) are frozen solid!!!
> 
> Day time temp here in Rochdale is -2/-3, nightime averaging -8 to -10. Got the car in the garage with a heater running 24/7 and its still only -1!


Yep -12 in the shelter with me, -15 on the driveway, hit -17.5 on my way to work through Holmes Chapel the other day.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> if diesel freezes, what about engine/gearbox oil??


I think the oils freeze at alot lower temperatures, but naturally the oil is going to be thicker the colder it is.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

-17 yesterday morning in hamilton. what a nightmare. outside is colder than my bloody freezer.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Years ago engines that were used on buses (I know the Gardner 6LXB certainly) had levers on each cylinder, and if it was bitterly cold they would knock out two cylinders on each head letting it tick over all night on two cylinders, kept everything nice and warm and had no major problems, I know as I can do this on my bus should I wish, I presume other similar engines could have the same done?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hideous -20 here this morning, and -8 through out the day.

First snow fall was on 17th/18th of December up here. 

Have massive icicles on the gutters, one was 4ft long until we broke it off!


----------



## R31Heaven (Jun 9, 2008)

+40 here in Sunny Victoria Aust today and 41 the next 2 days


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

jordbalboa said:


> im a bit worried about the second unused for 5 weeks car now!! im starting to think its all frozen!!


I would imagine that any damage you could cause, might occur if you try starting it whilst it's still this cold. If you wait until things warm up I doubt it'll do any harm.

My Megane is covered in a carpeted garage, I don't think it would have got cold enough to freeze under the cover as well but you never know. But I wouldn't try and start it now anyway. I'll be waiting until the weather warms and the car will warm up naturally. :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Roy47 said:


> Aren't many fuel tanks plastic these days?
> 
> Wouldn't like to light a fire under one of them :doublesho :doublesho


well they are plastic on the OP's Punto.....


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

KennyC said:


> Have you ever threw diesel on a fire? I can assure you it *will* burn :thumb:


That dosen't say alot. If you chuck iron fileings on a naked flame so will they.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> That dosen't say alot. If you chuck iron fileings on a naked flame so will they.


And if you throw chavs on a fire, I believe they burn quite nicely too! :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

think the lowest I have seen is -7 and that was very early in the morning, during the day around here is usually 0 to -3


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Took the alfa temp guage down to -8.5 on thursday and was greated with a flat battery


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> That dosen't say alot. If you chuck iron fileings on a naked flame so will they.


:tumbleweed:

What's your point? I was stating that diesel doesn't *need* compression to burn


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

james_19742000 said:


> Years ago engines that were used on buses (I know the Gardner 6LXB certainly) had levers on each cylinder, and if it was bitterly cold they would knock out two cylinders on each head letting it tick over all night on two cylinders, kept everything nice and warm and had no major problems, I know as I can do this on my bus should I wish, I presume other similar engines could have the same done?


I guess no real value add to the car manafacturer as they'd only sell the engines to certain climates, so'd lose out on economies of scale side, and the people just use block heaters if they are in very cold climates, would require modification of engine block, loss of space etc.

I never knew the Gardener engines had that feature, very clever, they start so bloody quick I doubt they would have any problems presuming the diesel is in order, i'm guessing diesel back when they were designed may have had higher waxing point?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> I think the oils freeze at alot lower temperatures, but naturally the oil is going to be thicker the colder it is.


that's true - both my car and my dads have zetecs engines so they take semi synth 5w30 oil which is like water at room temperture so should of thickened up somewhat now..


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

well my golf had some icing in the engine coolant which cleared after a couple of minutes and I did check to see to make sure i was getting a flow back into the expansion tank,The washers where totally frozen and only thawed out after i drove into town and left it while i went shopping.

The skyline which i haven't started for a few weeks due to the engine needing a rebuild has got ice on the inside and where the boot was a bit damp the bass speaker is frozen in place.

On the plus side a log fire and a bottle of whisky and you don't notice how cold it is outside


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ivor said:


> well my golf had some icing in the engine coolant which cleared after a couple of minutes and I did check to see to make sure i was getting a flow back into the expansion tank,The washers where totally frozen and only thawed out after i drove into town and left it while i went shopping.
> 
> The skyline which i haven't started for a few weeks due to the engine needing a rebuild has got ice on the inside and where the boot was a bit damp the bass speaker is frozen in place.
> 
> On the plus side a log fire and a bottle of whisky and you don't notice how cold it is outside


surely engine coolant shouldn't get ice in it if it has enough anti freeze?...


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

you would think wouldn't you but somehow mine did i hadn't used it for about a week and the car got a service before i got it just over two months ago thing is i live next to open farm land and the temps really drop quickly


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd be topping it up with neat coolant in the meantime if I saw ice in cooland reservoir, you don't want ice getting into the impeller.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

might have to dig my car out and check the anti freeze tomorrow (been alright so far though)...


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

topped it up when i found out neat stuff haven't driven it since but will do tomorrow


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> surely engine coolant shouldn't get ice in it if it has enough anti freeze?...


Depends on the concentration of water to antifreeze as to the resultant freezing point.

When I did my coolant change in summer, I put enough antifreeze in for it to be good to -25


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

^^^ I would imagine that to be pretty standard, but where Ivor lives the temp hit -22 a few days ago. Would have thought that is close enough to form a few ice crystals.

I was in Aviemore on Friday. - 14 at the height of day. -18 at 5pm when we parked up for the night. Took the dogs for a run across Loch Morlich!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

VixMix said:


> I was in Aviemore on Friday. - 14 at the height of day. -18 at 5pm when we parked up for the night. Took the dogs for a run across Loch Morlich!


That will be YOUR footprints across the Loch in the centre of this pic I took today then! I was just saying to the wife "some crazy b****** has walked a mile right across the loch". The scenery was absolutely stunning with the snow cover.:thumb:









It was a bit chilly in Aviemore today as seen on the hotel window below, but
-16.5c was the lowest the temperature went and I had no problems wth the diesel (excuse the dashboard dust, the car hasn't been cleaned since May last year:lol


----------

